# New Products: Shengshou Pyraminx, Type F IV



## gokkar (Aug 20, 2012)

Found this on youtube.


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2012)

Damnit he didn't show the internals.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 20, 2012)

You can find The mechanism of C5 in the video from WitEden on YT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CabWET6A67E

I think this will be a very good cube, not like WitLong.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 22, 2012)

To whom it may concern,

RELEASE THE PYRAMINX
RELEASE THE PYRAMINX
RELEASE THE PYRAMINX

Thank you.


----------



## My51MoreFun (Sep 7, 2012)

Shengshou has released the Pyraminx , really want to try ,,,:tu , compare shengshou pyraminx with QJ pyraminx ,which is better ??


----------



## Endgame (Sep 7, 2012)

My51MoreFun said:


> Shengshou has released the Pyraminx , really want to try ,,,:tu , compare shengshou pyraminx with QJ pyraminx ,which is better ??



I'm about to order one.. knowing Shengshou it's going to be good.


----------



## kbh (Sep 7, 2012)

I would really want one  My current one is bad...
And they have also added the ShengShou 9x9 column


----------



## leonparfitt (Sep 7, 2012)

ive got a feeling the Shengshou Pyaraminx will be just like or close to the Mefferts Pyraminx (For SpeedCubing) .Still going to get one though.

P.S. i cant wait for the Shengshou 9x9 !


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2012)

A Shengshou 9x9? For real? If it's true, I'm excited.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 7, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> ive got a feeling the Shengshou Pyaraminx will be just like or close to the Mefferts Pyraminx



don't forget to mention the difference in price


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Sep 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed on a cubic SS 9X9 although i wish we had confirmation on a release date. Just because they have a blank listing on 51morefun's site, doesn't say much; they've had a blank MF8 8X8 link for a few months now.


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 28, 2012)

Is the white ShengShou pyraminx available yet? I couldn't find any pictures of it...


----------



## Carrot (Sep 28, 2012)

DNFphobia said:


> Is the white ShengShou pyraminx available yet? I couldn't find any pictures of it...



I will have it in a week.


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 28, 2012)

Odder said:


> I will have it in a week.



Thanks for the info

Edit: 51morefun has pictures of the white pyraminx now


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 7, 2012)

It's great that SS came out with a pyraminx. For 100% I will buy it, because only pyraminx I have is this from USSR (but it is quite good and it came out long before Rubik's Cube - It's got maybe 50 or 60 years?) And guys, how do you think, how much is USSR pyraminx worth?


----------



## Endgame (Oct 7, 2012)

Sajwo said:


> It's great that SS came out with a pyraminx. For 100% I will buy it, because only pyraminx I have is this from USSR (but it is quite good and it came out long before Rubik's Cube - It's got maybe 50 or 60 years?) And guys, how do you think, how much is USSR pyraminx worth?



around $25 I guess


----------



## cubeone (Oct 7, 2012)

Any news on the F IV?


----------

